# Springtails



## Tizzay89 (Jun 8, 2019)

So I'm wanting to go live plants n all super fancy. I'm not seeing any issues online regarding springtails but figure I would ask here. Would adding this to my encloser be harmful?


----------



## JoshD (Jun 11, 2019)

Not at all, springtails will be very beneficial to your enclosure & maintenance. I have them in almost all my enclosures, It's amazing how much waste they can consume.


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 11, 2019)

JoshD said:


> Not at all, springtails will be very beneficial to your enclosure & maintenance. I have them in almost all my enclosures, It's amazing how much waste they can consume.



Thanks. Been watching a bunch of ants Canada vids and seeing live setups self maintenance is nice. Does it with ants but I figure why not a tegu lol


----------



## JoshD (Jun 11, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqqn2X3Vmz10FcG-h_OUfS7cxLAiTyyaM


----------



## Zyn (Jun 13, 2019)

Na they are fine the Tegu will destroy any live plants though


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 13, 2019)

Zyn said:


> Na they are fine the Tegu will destroy any live plants though



I'm ok with that. My other hobby is growing  so I enjoy spending time with plants. Not sure if the tegu can be around my fav though and I doubt I'll find any info about it


----------



## Skullson (Jul 10, 2019)

Heads up I have heard that marijuana plants can be toxic if consumed by most pet reptiles. I grow as well, but in a tent completely isolated from my reptiles. Hope this helps. 

Cheers,


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 10, 2019)

Skullson said:


> Heads up I have heard that marijuana plants can be toxic if consumed by most pet reptiles. I grow as well, but in a tent completely isolated from my reptiles. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,



I've read this too


----------



## Merlot (Jul 24, 2019)

Are those packs of springtails online sufficient enough to start the bioactive enclosure or should some other be ordered? I’m gonna go for bioactive I think


----------



## Skullson (Jul 24, 2019)

Merlot said:


> Are those packs of springtails online sufficient enough to start the bioactive enclosure or should some other be ordered? I’m gonna go for bioactive I think


if you have bio active boost for your plants/substrate you would be surprised how fast their waste breaks down. I added a pack of spring tails and isopods i got from www.joshsfrogs.com They reproduce very quickly! Though my little girl just goes in her second/smaller water bowl which I am totally fine with! Sometimes I just dump it the soil then rinse it clean. Easy!


----------



## Merlot (Jul 25, 2019)

When you mean bioactive boost do you mean like the leaf litter and stuff you would add or the poop and moldy/uneaten food? And when you add the isopods and springtails in there, what do you mean you just rinse it clean? Thank you so much. A little elaboration would be great lol as I want to get it right. Get the isopods, springtails, toss them in the substrate and mix it around omg with water and leaf litter and such? What else should I do? Any specifics would be much appreciated


Thanks!



Something like this starter pack should do it? Or should I focus heavier on certain aspects


----------



## Skullson (Jul 28, 2019)

Merlot said:


> When you mean bioactive boost do you mean like the leaf litter and stuff you would add or the poop and moldy/uneaten food? And when you add the isopods and springtails in there, what do you mean you just rinse it clean? Thank you so much. A little elaboration would be great lol as I want to get it right. Get the isopods, springtails, toss them in the substrate and mix it around omg with water and leaf litter and such? What else should I do? Any specifics would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



I recommend checking out biodude.com . They are terrific and his youtube tutorials about how to care for bioactive enlosures are great. Basically once you are set up you are good to go with little to no maintenance! 

re: "Rinse it clean" I was referring to my water bowls. If my tegu goes potty in the bowls I will dump the dirty water into the substrate and then rinse the bowl before filling it with clean water. That is about the only cleaning maintenance I have done for my Tegu in the last 3 months since I got her. 

Oh and I of course mist the plants daily, but I enjoy the gardening aspect of bioactive. 

Hope this helps! 
Cheers,


----------

